# Wont let me rotate



## dmatsui (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm using adobe bridge CS3 and for some reason all of a sudden i cant rotate all of my files. The rotate button has been grayed out for the vast majority of the pictures i have taken. I've tried restarting the program etc and the pictures are not locked so i'm really curious as to why this problem has suddenly cropped up. 
anyone else experienced this and knows how to fix it?

-thanks


----------



## rangerrick9211 (Mar 28, 2010)

Copy the layer. It should fix the problem.


----------



## KmH (Mar 28, 2010)

rangerrick9211 said:


> Copy the layer. It should fix the problem.





> I'm using adobe bridge CS3....


 
How do you copy layers in Bridge?


----------

